# Is this enought light on my 30" 29gallon?



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a 30" 29gallon tank with this shop light from HD. http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-F...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 It uses 2x32 watt T8 6500K. Im wondering if this is adequate lighing for high light plants. it worked when i had a 20 long but now that its deeper im not so sure. Any ideas or opinions? :-({|=


----------



## deicide (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes it's enough to grow any plant high or otherwise. They will grow leggy and then get color as it gets closer to the lamps, but it will work. Keep in mind most plants listed under high light can grow with lower lighting, its the fert routine thats more important for success.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok thanks. I also feel that I need to improve my CO2 reactor in the tank. may buy a glass diffuser and use but really dont like the look of the hoses in the tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jerrybforl,

I try to remind myself that it isn't just the bulb and wattage, but the design of the reflector and reflector material that determines the light I will receive from my fixture. That said, this is an excellent read if you are trying to determine approximately how much light is needed for a specific tank depth.

A 29 gallon aquarium with an 18" tank depth minus 2" of substrate, then according to the chart 2each T8 bulbs at a 16" depth would be considered "low light". I am currently putting together a 29 gallon setup for my nephew for Christmas, it is going to have an AH Supply 1X55 watt kit with their excellent MIRO 4 reflectors and the light level will be considered "medium".


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Seattle I was looking but im wondering if that will be enough light. 1x55 watt? or would I need to but 2x55 watt? as the tank is 30" one bulb is 22 in I believe I saw.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jerrybforl,

I'm putting together my 3rd kit from AHS and I always call Kim (guy) and talk with him before I buy a kit. I let him know the tank size, CO2 or not, and the plant types I want to try to grow and ask his suggestions; so far he hasn't steered me wrong! I will probably do their 54 watt T5HO kits for my 75 gallon "project tank" next!

It's not just the wattage, but also the reflector. The chart in the thread I linked to shows the difference between the PAR values of a "other" Power Compact and an AH Supply Power Compact; that is what a good reflector can do for my light intensity. With the AHS kits I can use a lower wattage fixture/bulb, save on electricity, and it's good the enviornment.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Seattle. I guess I could call and ask. It seems like that plants are doing ok in the tank far as color goes. My Rotala Wallichi has its red tips. I really think its the CO2 concentration in the tank and ferts. Its kinda new only being put up around a month so I havent put ferts in it as of yet. I think im going to solve my co2 problem and add the ferts. If it doesnt work then its off to the AHS lol.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jerrybforl,

When Tom Barr was here in September he did a couple of presentations; one was about the "Light Limited Planted Aquarium" where he proposed the idea of using light as the "limiting factor" for our planted aquariums. Realizing that there will always be a "limiting factor" in our planted aquarium "systems", the control of light has advantages avoiding the algae or plant deficiencies issues that occur when we allow CO2 or fertilizers to become the "limiting factor".

The AHS kits I chose to use are about 2 watts per gallon and I can grow most plant types with the exception of the "high light" species.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Seattle that is a nice tank. What is the substrate that you are using in it?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jerrybforl,

Thank you for the compliment! The substrate is Turface Pro League Grey. Turface no longer makes this color; but does make other colors of Turface Pro League, I may try the Heritage Red next time. From what I understand the Aquariumplants.com substrate in the "Black Diamond" color is very similar.

Here is a link to an article by Tom Barr about limiting light to control growth.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Seattle. I think what Im getting at is the same as what Tom Barr was saying! My lighting is ok but my CO2 is great.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Seattle what do you think about a 96watt T-5 HO lamp over it? I found one on Ebay for 75 bucks! never used them before so just looking for more imput. thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jerrybforl,

I am familiar with that manufacturer but I haven't used that fixture. It is a lot of light, more like reef intensity, but if the bulbs are on separate circuits then you can run run two as the main source and the other two bulbs as a "noon burst". With that much light, a stable CO2 system with a solid 30ppm of CO2 will help avoid an algae farm.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I just bought two glass diffusers from MiamiArt today. Im going to see if the new CO2 distribution along with a healthy fert schedule will make a difference. Then as a last resort I will go with new lights. thanks again.


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i have a 29 gallon tank. i use a coralife 2x65 compact fluorescent fixture for eight hours a day. one bulb is a dual daylight 10,000k/6700k and the other is a 50/50 actinic/10,000k. i currently don;t have a co2 setup (i will tomorrow!) but use ei dosing of pmdd, barrs gh booster, and csm+b plantex, and my plants are loving it. for substrate i have a two inch layer of peat moss under 1 inch of standard gravel. i will be replacing the substrate in the near future. (going with www.aquariumplants.com black diamond) so far i have no problem with algae. i do get a little on the glass, but my nerites take care of that. my plants do fine, and my lights penetrate the tank pretty well. i used to run a 1x65 nova fixture i still have somewhere and the standard 20 watt light fixture that came with my kit. i have noticed a big difference in plant growth since upgrading my lights and starting my fert dosing.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah like I said before I believe my CO2 was lacking. I bought a glass diffuser which I need to setup and then get on my fert schedule and I should be fine! good luck with your tank.


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

thank you, and good luck to you also. im in the process of slowing getting it set up the way i want. i still need new substrate, an eheim 2213, a new heater, and then plants and i will be done. (maybe some cardinal tetras and shrimp also, and i need to find a new home for my two clown loaches, and my acanthicus adonis) tax returns won;t be too far away, should have all of that done by then. im also considering a set of lily pipes, but will deal with cosmetics/ cleaning the look after having it planted.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

thats great! I dont really worry about the glass stuff. My tanks arent really show tanks more for my enjoyment.


----------

